# Oestrodiol Levels....



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all

Would like a little bit of advice please.

Am due to go for e/c tomorrow and have 7 big follicles and my E2 is 18300, is this good and are my chances of having eggs in the follicles good??

Also am feeling so bloated at the moment, is this normal?

Kelly xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Very good level. I can remember a consultant telling me that one egg can produce anything between 500 and 1500 of oestrogen. So I would guess you have a good chance of getting eggs inthose follicles bear in mind that your smaller follicles will also be producing hormones aswell. You are probably feeling bloated because you have responded well and the ovaries are enlarged. Perfectly normal!!

Ruth


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

I keep reading about E2 levels, at what point are these taken ? I am due for EC on mon but I only had 6 folicles on my first scan(on monday 9th)  (after 5 days of stims)  size 5,6,5 & 4,7,5 so they have upped my dose of menopur from 375 to 450 & im due for another scan on fri. no bloods have been taken since my first ones on day 2, 3 & 4 of my period,

Thanks Katy.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Hi, 
Does anyone know if E2 levels has any correlation with the QUALITY of eggs, not just how many there are? 
I had a really low levels all the way through, and had 13 eggs retrieved, 9 fertilised, but only 2 good enough for ET (none frozen) and am wondering if this was the reason. 


Thanks, Kath


----------

